# مطلوب نصائح ذهبية قبل شراء بيت العمر



## albesat (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أنا بصدد شراء بيت جاهز (فيلا) ان شاءالله وارجوا منكم ان تفيدونني ماهي الاشياء المهمة والضرورية التي يجب أخذها في الاعتبار قبل الشراء وكيفية التأكد منها.

من جميع النواحي:
1- الفنيه المعماريه
2-المستندات
الخ...:18:



ارجو التكرم بسرعة الردود :3:

وشكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (9 مارس 2009)

لو تأخد معاك مهندس حتى تريه الفيلا بيكون افضل


----------



## albesat (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم Alinajeeb على تجاوبك ومساعدتك ولكني كنت اريد نصائح من الناس الخبر والمتعلمة في هذا المنتدى الطيب لك مني كل الشكر .. 

ومازلت بإلإنتظار..


----------



## Alinajeeb (10 مارس 2009)

حلوووووووووووه من الناس الخبره والمتعلمة دي 


شكلهم مش فاضيين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

على العموم العفو 


لكن تخسر 1000 ريال أحسن من أن تخسر ثروه جمعتها العمر كله

الله يوفقك في إختيار المنزل 


ولا تنسى تتطلع على المخططات كاملة وتقراها وتشوف انها طبقة على مواصفات البلد

أما الفنية المعمارية فانت وذوقك 

واما الانشائية والاحمال فحلها بنفسك

وأما الصحية فشوف المواسير والتغذية والصرف

وأما الكهرباء فذو الخبرة مثلك ما يقصروا

وأما الجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار فيوصل ل 70 جااار


وفقك الله في شراء المنزل 

ولا تنسى الدعاء (( اللهم اعطنا خيره واكفنا شره ))


----------



## albesat (12 مارس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل Alinajeeb شكرا لك على نصائحك وارائك ..

ولم اكن اقصد شيئا من كلامي بالناس المتعلمه او الخبره اي شي سلبي او انتقاص من شأنك ...

فيكفي انه انت الوحيد المتجاوب ..

لي عوده وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## albesat (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كما ذكرت لك أخي الكريم كان القصد هو المزيد من الردود فكثير من الأاحيان تمر اشياء علي البعض لا تمر على البعض الخر وكثيرا اشياء مهمه علميا قد يكون الشخص يغفل عنها ..

اما حكاية المهندس فاللأسف .. المهندسون اللي في منطقتي لابأس بهم ولكن احس انهم لا يعملون بأمانه يعني مافي اهتمام بالزبون وكأن الزبون يترجى المهندس !! والله العظيم حاله .. والسبب في رأيي هي محدودية المكاتب الهندسيه والمهندسين في ظل العروض والمشاريع الكثيره في المنطقه .. وجهل الناس بهذا العلم ..يعني اقصد قد يؤدي اللي عليه وخلاص بأي طريقه وبكل استهتار .. كنت قد نويت قبل فتره بناء فله وذهبت الى احد الكاتب المشهوره في المنطقه لعمل التصميم مع الاشراف لكن في الأاخير مليت من كثر التعديلات في الاسكتش وهو يعتذر لي بأن المساحه صغيره وانا اطلب اكبر من حجم المساحه ومن هذا الكلام .. وفي الاخير تراجعت تماما عن الفكره لعدة ظروف لكن كانت تجربه لاول مره اتعامل مع المكاتب وكان اسلوب جدا سيء.. 
ومازلت اسمع عن الكثير من المشاكل من بعض الاصدقاء .. المكتب والمقاول والمشاكل اللتي لا تنتهي .. 


على العموم في الاخير لابد من المهندس .. لكن ليس كل المهندسين جيدين .. لذلك احببت اخذ المشوره ..

مع اني بحثت في النت ولكن لم اجد موضوع يتكلم عن نصائح قبل شراء المنزل..

حتى اني اتمنى ان يتغير الموضوع الى" نصائح ذهبيه قبل شراء بيت العمر" ..

نرجع لمحور حديثنا ..

1- ماذا تقصد بالانشائيه والأحمال وما هي اهميتها ..
2-الصحيه والمواسير كيف يمكنني فحصها ؟
3-قد وجدت فيلا مكونه من طابق واحد واعجبني فيها مساحة الأرض ومساحة البناء ولدي استفسار اذا اردت ان ابني الطابق الثاني هل يجب ان تكون الأساسات مهيئة لذلك او لا يهم ؟


وشكرا واسف على الأاطاله


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 مارس 2009)

albesat قال:


> ا
> 
> 1- ماذا تقصد بالانشائيه والأحمال وما هي اهميتها ..
> 2-الصحيه والمواسير كيف يمكنني فحصها ؟
> ...





الانشائية والاحمال إجابتها السؤال رقم 3 هل تقدر تبني الدور الثاني أم صمم المبنى لدور واحد هذا لا بد من مراجعة مهندس للعمليات الحسابية ولأبعاد المقاطع الإنشائية



2- فحص خرائط الأعمال الصحية والكهربائية وهل ما هو مرئي مثل ما هو موجود على الواقع 

أي مواقع الفرش الحنفيات أما المواسير المخفية فعند أمانة المقاول المنفذ لانك لن تقوم بتكسير الجدار حتى تتأكد

3- ما بني على باطل فهو باطل إذا انت لا قدر الله تمشي على عكازتين واتى احدهم ووضع عليك حمل زياده فهل تستطيع ان تمشي


لذا لا بد أن تكون الاساسات مهيأه جداً


أطيب التمنيات


----------



## albesat (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل Alinajeeb وما ماقصرت ماشاء الله عليك

والشكر موصول لكل الأخوه الكرام والأخوات الكريمات اللذين تفضلوا بالمشاركة على الخاص

والله يعين وييسر اللي فيه الخير للجميع 






\


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي .... أنا بسألك وان شاء الله أردلك بتفاصيل كاملة من مهندسين ومهندسات من الذين اعرفهم عندنا .. عشان أكون موثوقة بكلامي 
​


----------



## albesat (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختي الفاضلة عتاب فلسطين ..وانشالله ما أكون كلفت عليك بالبحث والسؤال .. سأكون في الأنتظار ..

وحقيقة بدأت استمتع بالموضوع .. وياليت الكل يستفيد..


وشكرا


----------



## albesat (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

حقيقة من الأشياء اللي استفدتها ولكن كنت افكر فيها وليست مذكوره هنا وسأوردها للفائده الا وهي ..

عندما وجدت احد الفلل وتكلمت مع المالك وكان نعم الرجل حقيقه في التعامل الإسلامي 

وفر لي معلومات كثيره مهمة مثل ماذكر اخونا Alinajeeb.

ولكن كان هناك معلومة مهمة ايضا وهي شهادة اختبار التربة اللي انعملت قبل بناء البيت 

فمن اراد شراء بيت ممكن يسئل عن هذه الشهادة لأنها حتعطي تصور اوضح عن وضع البيت الفيلا

وشكرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
الموضوع جيد ،، تم تغيير العنوان بناء على طلب الكاتب ، ونحتاج الى مداخلات الجميع لتزيد الفائدة.


----------



## albesat (18 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا اخي الكريم فيصل الشريف ومازلت بانتظار نصائحك بهذا الخصوص ..والأخوة الكرام..


كنت قد سمعت انه فيه شركات تقوم بعمل فحص للمبنى بشكل كامل بعمل اشعة سينيه وفحوصات معينه هل هذا صحيح ؟

وشكرا


----------



## albesat (21 مارس 2009)

وما زال البحث مستمرا ..


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

حسب اعتقادي الشخصي فاني أنصحك بالأتي
1-قم بالتأكد من رخصة البناء وتاريخ تنفيذ الفيلا وحاول معرفة المقاول أو الشركة التي قامت بالتنفيذ ومن خلال السؤال ستعرف ان كان المقاول ذو كفاءه في التنفيذ من عدمه.
2-تفقد الفيلا جيدا خصوصا السقف والحوائط وستظهر لك أي عيوب بالمنشأ من خلال الملاحظه الدقيقه ويا حبذا لو كان لك صديق مهندس تأخده معك.
3-تأكد من أن الفيلا ملكيه شخصيه لفرد واحد وليست مورته لعدة أشخاص.
4-استعين بالله في البدايه والنهايه.
وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نسيت أهم شيء منك السماح وهو الجااااار ثم الجااااااار ثم الجاااااااار والجاااااار قبل الداار وشكرا


----------

